# Suche Rolle der Auferstehung Azshara



## Tresators (20. Dezember 2013)

Hey suche eine/n der mir Rolle der Auferstehung auf dem Server Azshara auf der Horden Seite geben kann.
Wollte wieder mal mit WoW anfangen und habe da gleich an RDA gedacht.
Ich suche außerdem noch eine Gilde wer noch Mitglieder braucht bin bis Cataclysm ein sehr erfahrener Spieler.
Also wer lust hat einfach melden.

Email: gewold@gmx.de


----------

